# Last Firefox update prevents posting on forums



## Eoghan (Apr 12, 2013)

Well that's my experience - having to use Chrome to do more than browse.


----------



## Berean (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm running FF 20.0.1 (the latest) on Win7 Home Premium x64 with no problems posting.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 12, 2013)

Firefox is getting weird I must admit. Use to go to it because it had many features and was more reliable than explorer. However, as it keeps updating it is always crashing and hosing up and I keep getting alerts that it is using too much memory constantly. When I get the task manager it shows it running at 1,000,000 kbs! Explorer at most is a 1/10th of that. 
So, I don't doubt you're having problems with posting, I have my own problems frequently with FF.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 12, 2013)

I am in the beta program running FF 21.0 and have no issues.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Apr 12, 2013)

I switched to Chrome last year due to FF constantly freezing and crashing.


----------



## Edward (Apr 12, 2013)

If this posts, I'm not having any problems with FF. Running 10.0.1 on W7.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 12, 2013)

Edward said:


> Running 10.0.1 on W7


 Really?


----------



## JoannaV (Apr 12, 2013)

There was a time a year or two when I had trouble on a specific site, which I reported to Firefox. I also did go through a spell a couple of years ago where it would freeze up. I can't remember if there was something specific that fixed it or not, sorry!

If the only thing you did was update the only thing I can think of is that you have some kind of extension/add-on that is messing up???


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 12, 2013)

Running Firefox 20.0 on Xubuntu 12.10 AMD64 with no problems posting.


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 12, 2013)

Also able to post from Firefox (Nightly Build) 23.0a1 Xubuntu 12.10 AMD64.


----------



## Edward (Apr 12, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Really?



Well, that's the version that it tells me it is; it could be lying to me. Add in a bit of NoScript and Ghostery.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm running FF 20.0 on Ubuntu 12.10 x86_64 with NoScript and AdBlock+ without issues.


----------



## One Little Nail (Apr 12, 2013)

ye my old Firefox 3.6.3 was great you could have multiple pages open with multiple tabs
I'm talkin like 20+ tabs in each page with no troubles & when you closed it (i would use
end program through the task manager) it would save all the info so that whenever you
restarted the program it would load up all the pages & tabs without missing a beat.
my problems began when i went to Win 7 from XP and found i couldn't load an app
called stop autoplay so i would open up multiple pages & tabs but it would try & stream
multiple youtube videos a freeze up my computer & connection like a self inflicted Denial
of Service attack,so i updated my Firefox to the latest version to get a video autoplay
app & found that Firefox no longer saves multiple pages or tabs,man i wanted to ask for 
my money back!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 12, 2013)

FF still saves multiple tabs for me, including grouped ones.


----------



## jgilberAZ (Apr 13, 2013)

I quit using firefox (switched to Chrome) about six months ago due to poor performance and instability. Seems it tried to be everything to everyone, and just kept getting more and more bloated, and more and more buggy.

So far, I'm pretty pleased with Chrome.


----------



## Curt (Apr 13, 2013)

Firefox was holding things up on may MacBook. I checked my CPU monitor to confirm that. I ditched it yesterday and have had no problems since. I am now experimenting with Opera (which I had used in the past, but the new versions seems better) and OmniWeb. Everything is loading faster - not just on the web.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 13, 2013)

Chrome doesn't seem to want to keep my extensions loaded. I have to reload Ad Block Plus, etc. every day.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 13, 2013)

> I quit using firefox (switched to Chrome) about six months ago due to poor performance and instability. Seems it tried to be everything to everyone, and just kept getting more and more bloated, and more and more buggy.
> 
> So far, I'm pretty pleased with Chrome.


Same here! What especially annoyed me was the way it would take forever to load, then tell me it was doing an update, then make me wait some more ..... The only time I use it now is on my husband's computer so we don't interfere with each other's sign-ins.


----------



## One Little Nail (Apr 15, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> FF still saves multiple tabs for me, including grouped ones.



what version are you referring to sir?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 15, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > FF still saves multiple tabs for me, including grouped ones.
> ...


20.0.1 I have pinned, saved, and grouped tabs visible.


----------

